# Boat trailer conversion



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like you like to do good work.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Keep updating your progress - great looking work so far!!


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks! My progress has been slowed by cold weather. I bought a lot of lumber to start on the camper. Now I'm waiting on it to warm up enough to work on it.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks good man! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

krieger said:


> Looks good man! Keep us posted on your progress.


X2

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

tjd60449 said:


> x2
> 
> sent from my htc6525lvw using tapatalk


x3!!!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job. In for progress.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool looking build, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Where will the majority of the weight be located on the trailer deck?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

In the last picture of the trailer there is a bow stave laying on the back of the trailer deck. It goes to the front of the fender. That piece of wood will be where they will be located. The weight should be mostly over the axles. The rest of the camper shell should give me plenty of tongue weight.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

That should work real good. I have been pulling 16-20 ft trailers on regular basis for over 20 years and if you don't put the majority of the weight on the trailer from the axles to the front it wont track down the road worth a crap, sounds like you know how to do that rite. Great job on the work so far, looks real good!


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good so far, but as mentioned, weight distribution will play an important part in how it tows. Too much weight behind the centerline between the two axles and the tongue will be too lite and it will wonder all over the road. General rule of thumb, is a 60/40 distribution, 60% forward of the centerline between the axles, and 40% to the rear. Boat trailer axles tend to be biased to the rear to handle the weight of the engine at the rear of the boat. You picked a good platform, as Heritage makes a good trailer, they are located just across the road from where I worked previously, we use quite a few of their trailers. Keep us updated on your progress.
Happy building.


----------



## bigbuck04 (Feb 26, 2014)

Your doing a really nice job. Maybe you can build me one. Lol


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been working hard on the camper.











I got a bunch of old bard siding. It was to thick so I had to resaw it. It took 4.5 hours to get it all done. 







































































The weight doesn't seem to be an issue. If the utility truck can haul it I know my truck will.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

That is sweet!
Looks good


----------



## Clay104 (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome idea, does it float?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks! I don't plan on finding out if it floats. I'm going to assume it will float like a rock.


Tonight I sealed all the roof edges, doors, and windows with 5 tubes of caulking. I also sprayed it with a coat of sealer.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Is that kayak storage underneath?


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

Great idea,Hows the tongue weight?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

tote said:


> Is that kayak storage underneath?



Nope. I'm not a kayak person. I'm going to haul osage bow staves in the storage area. My goal is to fit over 100 staves in there. When I'm not hauling bow wood, I can put anything back there like bicycles, coolers, camping gear, etc.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

MACHINST said:


> Great idea,Hows the tongue weight?



I'm not sure of the tongue weight. I want to check it when its all done. If that utility truck could handle it I don't think it will be to bad.


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

Yea shouldn't be too bad


----------



## mudfish (Aug 13, 2006)

Any chance you could send me your design plans my wife and I really want to build one and I can not locate plans it be much apreciated . You guys did a great job


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

mudfish said:


> Any chance you could send me your design plans my wife and I really want to build one and I can not locate plans it be much apreciated . You guys did a great job


I would if I could but I don't have any design plans. I had an idea in my head what I wanted it to look like and just started building it. I sketched the shape out several different ways until I got what I wanted.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

My father and grandfather were master carpenters and I always held their work in high esteem. Unfortunately that part of the gene pool seems to have skipped me and thus I enjoy this type of thread from the "peanut gallery". Well done, sir! Both of them could likewise see a vision in their head and simply make it come to life. I cannot wonder though what a used travel trailer would have cost in relation to your time and effort? The kicker being that you designed it to haul the extra weight of the staves and that is not likely something you would have found on a typical trailer platform.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I got a new brake actuator hitch. It was cheaper to buy an entire new unit than it was to buy all the replacement parts that I needed. I swapped everything over but I wasn't able to reuse the gasket on the master cylinder. I ordered a new one. As soon as it gets here I'll get it installed and start working on the brakes.












I wanted a way to securely fasten the back doors to the middle support 2x4 while traveling. I anchored a piece of all thread in it and used an old wrench to lock the doors down. I used a lock washer and lock nut to tighten up the wrench. I might double nut it during for the road just to make sure it stays tight.













I finished the windows for the most part. I've got both screens in and plexiglass cut to fit them. I'm still working out a way to secure the glass in place but make it easy to remove. I put the last board on the front bed frame. It's all done now. I also made a door handle out of an old weathered mule deer antler. We had very strong winds yesterday with gusts over 50 mph. It was strong enough to blow over our rabbit cage. I checked out the camper when I got home and it looks like it held up just fine. So far its been through several thunderstorms and a wind storm with no damage. There is one small leak but I know how to fix it. I'm pretty happy with how weather proof it is so far.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> My father and grandfather were master carpenters and I always held their work in high esteem. Unfortunately that part of the gene pool seems to have skipped me and thus I enjoy this type of thread from the "peanut gallery". Well done, sir! Both of them could likewise see a vision in their head and simply make it come to life. I cannot wonder though what a used travel trailer would have cost in relation to your time and effort? The kicker being that you designed it to haul the extra weight of the staves and that is not likely something you would have found on a typical trailer platform.



I looked at getting a used camper but it didn't fit what I needed. I wouldn't use the kitchen or bathroom areas so they would have been wasted space. I also looked into converting an enclosed trailer but they are expensive. I designed this to be easy to load and unload a lot of bow staves and give me a place to sleep that is off the ground and dry. I don't have that much money invested in it. I haven't kept track but so far I think I am around $1000 for the entire project including the trailer and new tires. I don't mind putting the work into it. I enjoy projects like this. I plan on making the interior look as nice as I can so that will add to the cost. I wan't old and junky on the outside and neatly finished on the inside.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Old and junky? I'm not sure I would call it old and junky, I would say rustic. It's a very nice rig! I bet you get a lot of interested people when you're filling up at the gas station.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe old and junky was a bad description. I want it to look like an old tool shed.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Sweet build, love the hardware for sure.....

PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

really cool


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I replaced the actuator hitch parts and got it working. I moved on to the brakes on the axle. One worked fine and the other one looked like this.











I replaced the brake so now everything is working like it should. I put down 1/2" foil covered insulation and 1/4" luan for the flooring. After my trip to the Tennessee Classic in a couple of weeks I am going to put down laminate flooring.




















I put some temporary shelves up for my trip. I want to make some permanent shelves when I finish the interior.











It's finally road worthy. I took it on a test drive and didn't have any problems. The brakes work great. When I stop I can't even tell the trailer is there. We had some very heavy rains for an entire day. I checked the interior and there was no leaks at all.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

sweet


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

scrub-buster said:


> I replaced the actuator hitch parts and got it working. I moved on to the brakes on the axle. One worked fine and the other one looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should build a nice storage area in front of the camper using the remainder of the trailer.

I may have missed it but do you plan to insulate it at all when you finish the interior?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, I plan on insulating it. My camper budget has been used up. I'll be selling a lot of bow staves on my trip. When I get home I will be able to finish the interior. I have some ideas on what I want to do with the front of the trailer. I'd like to put down a few deck boards and mount a vise on them. Make it like a small work bench. I would have room to add a storage box also.


----------



## talk (Sep 8, 2009)

Love projects like this. Use what you have and do what you can do. What you end up with is usually one of a kind. Most likely will be answering all kinds of questions when you get to the gathering.
Great job all the way around.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

scrub-buster said:


> Yes, I plan on insulating it. My camper budget has been used up. I'll be selling a lot of bow staves on my trip. When I get home I will be able to finish the interior. I have some ideas on what I want to do with the front of the trailer. I'd like to put down a few deck boards and mount a vise on them. Make it like a small work bench. I would have room to add a storage box also.


That sounds awesome... Atleast right now its warmer than the ground and with any little heater you can stay in that camper without an issue. Only thing that might be cold is a cold hard wind. but its huntable for sure... looks good.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Most of my camping is done in nice weather. I'm going to have electric hookup in it. I want to get a small heater that looks like a wood fire.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy crap it's the Clampetts on wheels! LOL!!

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I loaded 150 osage staves in the camper and hauled it to the Tennessee Classic trad shoot. I stayed for 8 days and the camper worked great. When I got back I insulated it with the foil covered bubble stuff. I put 3 layers on the ceiling and 1 on the walls. I also lowered my bed platform about 8".












Next I put the flooring down.






















I upgraded to a memory foam mattress. I hauled it to the Marshall Primitive bow shoot and stayed for 4 days. The trailer pulls good loaded down or empty. The tongue weight seems to be about perfect. When I got back from Michigan I got started on finishing up the interior. I ran some electric. I have a lower outlet and an upper one that is controlled by a switch. The upper outlet is for the LED tape lights that I want to install. 













I ran the wire out the bottom of the wall and put a plug on it. Now I can run an extension cord to it and have electric inside.












Now I'm working on putting up the ceiling and wall panels inside. The rounded front was a real struggle by myself. I'm going to stain and seal all of it once I get it done.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I really like your cabin build. It is great.

In Alabama, I would have to have a tag and this would probably cause my head to explode.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

What do you mean by have a tag?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

We have to have a license (tag) for all trailers except boat trailers, that are pulled on the road. I know that this started out as a boat trailer so maybe no tag is needed, but I am pretty sure that Alabama would not allow it to not be tagged. I just got a tag for a 12' flat bed utility trailer and I had to provide all kinds of information.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you planing on putting a solar panel at the top maybe?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

jim p said:


> We have to have a license (tag) for all trailers except boat trailers, that are pulled on the road. I know that this started out as a boat trailer so maybe no tag is needed, but I am pretty sure that Alabama would not allow it to not be tagged. I just got a tag for a 12' flat bed utility trailer and I had to provide all kinds of information.


I have to have it licensed. It wasn't that hard to do. When I got the trailer it didn't have a title. Getting a new one for it was a pain.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Are you planing on putting a solar panel at the top maybe?



Not yet. I've spent almost 2 weeks camping out of it this year and didn't mind not having electric in it.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

This thing is sweet!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Lots of love and passion has gone into your build. It is a work of art that you are going to enjoy for years.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pretty much done with the camper. I just have a couple small details to finish up this weekend. I put together a slideshow of the build pictures with a Seasick Steve song in the background. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnQbD_xO9KQ


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow... It turned out great, Nice Work. Got some creativity in the old noggin

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## snoopy84 (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice indeed great job.....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

scrub-buster said:


> I'm pretty much done with the camper. I just have a couple small details to finish up this weekend. I put together a slideshow of the build pictures with a Seasick Steve song in the background.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnQbD_xO9KQ


Nicely done scrub-buster. Nicely done. You would do well in storage barn building if you ever decided to go for it.:wink:


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice build!


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nicely done! Makes me want to tackle a project like that myself. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nicely done! You e given me an idea for a mobile shower on my lease. We can't have any permanent structure and we don't currently have any way to take a shower so I've secured a double jet ski trailer, a cistern, a hot water heater and a shower stall for the build. I should be starting it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great. Love the osage step. I used to build a lot of bows and bbo's were my favorite.


----------



## younggunhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Good looking build!


----------



## Tall-Tines (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice build


----------

